# The Library.... What's in yours?



## superdoo (Feb 11, 2008)

I could be wrong. But I don't see a post, let alone a sticky, that deals with recommended books that others would find useful...
So I figured I should start one.
P.S. If this thread does exist please feel free to remove it and PM me the address of the other one


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 11, 2008)

I good search yielded a few results:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6226&highlight=library -- Textbook advice

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5981&highlight=library -- Big Book Thread (Look Here First)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128&highlight=library -- More Books

I hope this helps. It was my only alternative to doing something productive in class.


----------

